# Rhubarb Loaf Recipe TNT



## Alix (Jun 15, 2006)

I just made this up and it turned out very well. 

1/2 cup butter
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 cups stewed rhubarb
2 tbsp lemon juice

Cream butter and sugar. Stir in eggs and then the flour and soda. Pour in the rhubarb and lemon juice and stir til well blended. Put in a loaf pan and bake for one hour at 350. About halfway thru, sprinkle the top with some brown sugar and let it caramelize on top.


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2007)

Made a different version of this last night, eliminated the butter and substituted extra stewed rhubarb. I also doubled the recipe as I had a TON of rhubarb to use up. Its very moist and tasty. I'm going to try tossing in some oatmeal next time just for a little textural difference.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Alix.....I just recently found a resource that has offered to let me harvest all the rhubarb I want.


----------

